# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs & Boots | Manual, DSG & Automatic Specific Options!



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​
Not only do our BFI Heavyweight Shift Knobs look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any VW or Audi application.

Our manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual Shift Knob
GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All GS1 and GS2 manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws




















​

Just because your car doesn't have a third pedal, doesn't mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / S-tronic / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger (works with both side and front triggers!). It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are currently compatible will all DSG, S-tronic and Tiptronic models in MK4 through MK7 VW and B5 through B8 Audi models. However, early automatic models that do not use a shift boot (ex MK4 or B5) may not look aesthetically pleasing because the entire adapter is exposed. Later models with a shift boot will cover the lower part of the adapter that holds the set screws and trigger mechanism.

Our DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for DSG / Auto selector shafts
Four set screws
Allen key for set screws





_*MORE DSG / AUTOMATIC IMAGES COMING SOON!*_






​
After you upgrade your shift knob, the first thing you notice is just how much the factory shift boot is lacking. We now offer specific fitment shift boot options in various materials to compliment your new shift knob. Don’t underestimate just how much such a simple piece can dramatically improve the feel of your interior. These boots are CNC cut for a precise and consistent fit. All boots are produced in the USA by JPM Coachworks using only the best materials available. Choose from the selected optional thread colors [black, red, blue or silver] to give your interior a unique, or OEM plus look.

Our BFI Shift Boots are currently offered for these applications:

BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Leather
More applications coming soon!

All BFI Shift Boots include:

One Leather or Alcantara shift boot with your choice of thread color



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a video of how the new shift knob works for the DSG/automatic!
Make sure you turn the volume up. :thumbup:


----------



## michael[email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We are down to our final few BFI Heavy Weight Limited Edition GS2 Shift Knobs!
This latest offering takes the GS2 series to the next level with the addition of blue perforated Alcantara.
This knob feels as supple as it looks in your hand, but with only 50 ever being produced you may never get the chance to hold one of these!
Each limited edition knob is shipped with a signed and numbered card of authenticity outlining our commitment to quality and innovation.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Are these compatible with the 2009 CC which has the old Tiptronic shifter (button on the side instead of the front)? If so I'll place an order right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Are these compatible with the 2009 CC which has the old Tiptronic shifter (button on the side instead of the front)? If so I'll place an order right now.


They are compatible with the 2009 CC with tiptronic!


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

How hard is this to install?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

adkmooserider said:


> How hard is this to install?


It's a very simple and straightforward install. The shift knob will come with detailed instructions and the necessary parts for the swap.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Order has been placed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Order has been placed.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs &amp; Boots | Manual, DSG &amp; Automatic Specific Opt...*

I think Im gonna wait for munnarg to install it first n than order 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't wait to receive mine, when are they shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

B^6 said:


> Can't wait to receive mine, when are they shipping?


Pre-orders are set to begin shipping around September 21st!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob in our PROJECT: CORRADO SLC 3.0L.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Your shift knob is perfect! Installed one in the Project CC R and it looks and feels amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your shift knob is perfect! Installed one in the Project CC R and it looks and feels amazing. :thumbup:




Looks so good! :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you provide me/us with the installation instructions ahead of the item being shipped?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Can you provide me/us with the installation instructions ahead of the item being shipped?


We will have the instructions online soon, when they are up i'll be sure to post them!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Any idea when these will actually ship out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Any idea when these will actually ship out?


There was a slight delay but we are still looking at starting to ship near the end of this week! As soon as orders begin shipping out people will start receiving tracking information to the email address used during ordering.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We finally have the final parts in from manufacturing for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! We are putting on the finishing touches so we can get all of these sent out. Thank you so much to everyone who pre-ordered, and thank you for being so patient!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We finally have the final parts in from manufacturing for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! We are putting on the finishing touches so we can get all of these sent out. Thank you so much to everyone who pre-ordered, and thank you for being so patient!


Munnarg, update as soon as u get it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We finally have the final parts in from manufacturing for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! We are putting on the finishing touches so we can get all of these sent out. Thank you so much to everyone who pre-ordered, and thank you for being so patient!


You guys should throw in some freebies :thumbup:



Stero1D said:


> Munnarg, update as soon as u get it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely will Serge... if i ever get it anytime soon :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> You guys should throw in some freebies :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will Serge... if i ever get it anytime soon :laugh:


Hahah Im sure U will man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, can we get some freebies for this delay, I needed this for h20


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There was a slight delay but we are still looking at starting to ship near the end of this week! As soon as orders begin shipping out people will start receiving tracking information to the email address used during ordering.


I hate to be "that guy", but it's two and a half weeks past the original ship date with just one update on the delay. I've got to say this process is leaving a bad taste in my mouth where you guys are concerned. The messed up part is that I paid extra for faster shipping...seems like wasted money at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but it's two and a half weeks past the original ship date with just one update on the delay. I've got to say this process is leaving a bad taste in my mouth where you guys are concerned. The messed up part is that I paid extra for faster shipping...seems like wasted money at this point.


I understand your frustrations. We have done our best to keep everyone in the loop by sending emails, posting on the forums, and posting on our other social media outlets. There were delays in the manufacturing process that could not be foreseen at the beginning of the process, and were out of our control. Pre-orders began to ship out yesterday, and will continue to ship until all pre-orders have been fulfilled. Keep in mind that each of these is individually checked for quality and assembled by hand, so it's not quite as simple as just receiving the parts and then shipping them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for this. Mine is being delivered tomorrow, but I won't have time to install it until Sunday. Seems simple enough.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I want one of those!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! How do you like it?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm scared to tackle it since the instruction is not CC. I'm scared to pry open the shifter. 😭😭


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I'm scared to tackle it since the instruction is not CC. I'm scared to pry open the shifter.


 Dude, ask Corey! He had no issues! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> I'm scared to tackle it since the instruction is not CC. I'm scared to pry open the shifter. 😭😭


I believe in you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I believe in you.


Lol, i wouldnt  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good! How do you like it?


It makes a huge difference cosmetically and it feels great in the hand. Would be awesome if you guys sold the top portions separately, so i could swap them at my leisure. The instructions didn't include how to get the leather boot off my shifter (2009 CC) as it's the Tiptronic shifter before they put the DSG in. I'm not sure if others will encounter the issue I had, but I might upload some pictures of my oem shifter and the part that had to be pried off.

[video]https://instagram.com/p/8vR-h7jC3W/?taken-by=munnarg[/video]


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> I'm scared to tackle it since the instruction is not CC. I'm scared to pry open the shifter. 😭😭


It's not CC specific because they're pretty much all the same. Open the tray in front of the shifter, use a pry tool to pop up the boot, then you can figure out how to remove the shifter from their directions. The hardest part for me was getting the leather boot off, but I'm used to weird anomalies with this model year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

*BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs &amp; Boots | Manual, DSG &amp; Automatic Specific Opt...*


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I'm scared to tackle it since the instruction is not CC. I'm scared to pry open the shifter.


Install is easy, just go for it!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Install is easy, just go for it!


I probably will have to do a practice run on taking it out before ordering . Lol.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


Woah, grey alcantara is an option for the auto. Must order for the CC. Going to have to be after Christmas though  Mod money going to front lip paint/install first because I didn't see this last time I looked, or right now for that matter. Where is the Auto/DSG VW Grey Alcantara option?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@leviharleyjones enjoying his new DSG knob in his CC!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

No word on that grey alcantara eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Nethers said:


> No word on that grey alcantara eh?


PM Sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@chetbagged With the GS2 SCHWARZ in his B5 A4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ratchetalberto_ installed a GS2 in his MK4 GLI and retrofitted a manual shift boot for a cleaner look!


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

I just installed mine and I like it so far. Any idea's on how to install the least piece?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Izayya said:


> I just installed mine and I like it so far. Any idea's on how to install the least piece?


Which piece do you mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Are the shifter heads interchangeable?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Are the shifter heads interchangeable?


The GS1 Shift Knobs are not interchangeable with the GS2 Shift Knobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We now have new coins for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! 



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@redsauerkraut got his Red Anodized GS1 installed and it looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@RDIRTY_2 installed the GS1R that he won in his MK6 GLI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs &amp; Boots | Manual, DSG &amp; Automatic Specific Opt...*

🏻


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> I havent seen this one on ur website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is actually in my car, and we were testing out the color to see how it looked. We do have a few of them made, so if you'd like to order one feel free to shoot me a message!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the Black Friday sale? Also, where are the boots for DSG listed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Nethers said:


> What is the Black Friday sale? Also, where are the boots for DSG listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you click the image above it will take you to the post showing all of the sales. I've also attached the link to it below along with a link to the current DSG boots we have. Keep in mind that we do not currently have one for the CC.

Black Friday Sales - http://blackforestindustries.com/blog/2015/11/17/black-friday-sale-pricing-2015/
Shift Boots - http://store.blackforestindustries.com/dsg.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you click the image above it will take you to the post showing all of the sales. I've also attached the link to it below along with a link to the current DSG boots we have. Keep in mind that we do not currently have one for the CC.
> 
> Black Friday Sales - http://blackforestindustries.com/blog/2015/11/17/black-friday-sale-pricing-2015/
> Shift Boots - http://store.blackforestindustries.com/dsg.html




Can you guys get them done in dark grey/Anthracite alcantara color? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Can you guys get them done in dark grey/Anthracite alcantara color?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, as we are not currently making custom colors.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Michael, how long would you say for the CC Boot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Nethers said:


> Michael, how long would you say for the CC Boot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have an exact timeline for that, so just keep an eye out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@pyro_ibis_s4 installed a GS2 in their B8 S4 and it looks amazing with that carbon fiber trim interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@traceone77  got his DSG Shift Knob during out Black Friday sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@kwashabaugh swapped out her shifter in her MK5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The shift knob really brings together the interior of this B5! Owner : @brajko1938


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@Project_Q5 installed the DSG/Automatic GS2 in this beautiful Q5! Be sure to send us pics of your shift knobs when they are installed!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Meant to post this to the CC Thread:


Nethers said:


> Okay, I've secured the shift-button with a paper clip contraption. I've also disconnected the electrical for the PRNDS light and pulled up the trim around the boot.
> 
> I think I'm at step three but the instructions are not for super-novices, so I'm looking for clarity. My understanding is I'm supposed to disconnect an unpictured clip and be able to lift up the DSG Shifter and Boot? Is this the clip and if so how does this clip work?
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The perforated leather looks amazing with the carbon interior trim in the B8.5 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@3mpire_b6 is excited about his GS2.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @3mpire_b6 is excited about his GS2.


Michael you better save some grey alcantara for when they one day release the CC boot. Can you get me one yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Nethers said:


> Michael you better save some grey alcantara for when they one day release the CC boot. Can you get me one yet?


You know i'll keep you posted!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

I really would like one those for my car. Looks awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ic3.s1.za swapped out his Audi S1 shift knob for a GS1!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tinaleu is still loving her Limited Edition Red Alcantara GS2!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ivettyj upgraded her shift knob to the original GS1. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 installed the DSG Shift Knob and matching DSG Shift Boot! That blue stitching looks awesome.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @r32.4275 installed the DSG Shift Knob and matching DSG Shift Boot! That blue stitching looks awesome.


You have a CC boot now!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Nethers said:


> You have a CC boot now!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a MK5 R32.  Shoot me a message if you want to help us make one for the CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@project_q5 has the DSG/Automatic Shift Knob in this awesome Q5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@phi_phi82 got an alcantara knob to match his steering wheel!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@dgti installed our DSG knob in his MK7 Golf R with the Direct Shift coin!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

They all look awesome...I keep checking my mailbox but I
One never seems to show up

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@mel_mk6 with the always classy black alcantara GS2 in her MK6!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Just keep checking.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just keep checking.


Need to talk to you guys about an issue myself and others are having with this shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

DarthBajan said:


> Need to talk to you guys about an issue myself and others are having with this shift knob.


Shoot me a message and I'll be glad to help you out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little something we made for Orchid Euro's Harlequin just in time for them to take it over to Worthersee!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Egads!

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me a message and I'll be glad to help you out!


Thanks Mike. I received the package today and the new metal washers seem to have fixed my initial issue.


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Initial issue there is other issues? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@e_fresh14 is super excited about his GS2 with Black Alcantara! It's a perfect match for his B8 S4 seats.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another great looking DSG/Automatic shift knob in @tlaz10's MK6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MK6 Golf R looking good with a GS2 with air leather. :thumbup: @mwrmt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@shiro_kaninchen reppin' the BFI air freshener and GS1R Red Anodized shift knob.


----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

I need one in my cc haha dsg options please

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Some MK4 goodness with our Air Leather GS2 in @sean_berthiaume's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Red on red with the GS1R Full Billet shift knob in @vr_braun's MK3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@jzwecker_s4 is starting with some interior modifications on his B8 S4! First off is our black alcantara shift knob with matching alcantara boot!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot off the production line, we’ve just released 4 new versions of our GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob. These special edition knobs are wrapped in actual factory Magma Red perforated leather and are available in machined silver, or anodized black for both Manual or DSG / Automatic vehicles. These new knobs are just oozing class and simply melt in the palm of your hand. If you’ve been holding out, then this knob might just be the one for you. The GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@east.coast.car.culture got the new Magma knob installed in this B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our buddy DFWSKATE opted to switch out his silver GS1 coin with the black and stainless BFI crest coin. 

I've gotta say, it's a pretty killer combo.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Our buddy DFWSKATE opted to switch out his silver GS1 coin with the black and stainless BFI crest coin.
> 
> I've gotta say, it's a pretty killer combo.


How do you swap a coin without scratching the metal ring around it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Are there billet only options available for the DSG? Not seeing them on the website,only options have leather wraps.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Are there billet only options available for the DSG? Not seeing them on the website,only options have leather wraps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


We do not currently offer the full billet for the DSG, but it is something that may be released in the future.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Count me in on one. I spoke to Adam about it Wednesday and the cost of installation. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

At long last, the new Weighted GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob is here! This modern update on a classic design feels significantly more hefty than the original with its steel upper portion and aluminum lower, shifting effort is substantially reduced while feel is greatly improved.

And we don’t use just any leather either. Wrapping the top portion is a semi-analine, uncorrected natural hide; OE Audi “Valcona” leather, soft to the touch but with good wear resistance and durability. Simply put, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another customer recently installed our GS2SM Magma Shift Knob in their MK7 GTI!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome.
Still waiting on the full billet version for the DSG.
Will drive up to you guys,purchase and have it installed as soon as it's available. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Awesome.
> Still waiting on the full billet version for the DSG.
> Will drive up to you guys,purchase and have it installed as soon as it's available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: What he said


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Order in (yhst-1918367471896-72981) -can't wait to receive my shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Awesome.
> Still waiting on the full billet version for the DSG.
> Will drive up to you guys,purchase and have it installed as soon as it's available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





specialagentperry said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: What he said


Here you go.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go.


I'm calling after lunch.....
  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Installed yesterday and all I can say is, 'amazing'. The feel and the look is just perfect. This mod is probably one of my most favorite, since its the most tangible, right below to the gti flat bottom steering wheel mod. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> Installed yesterday and all I can say is, 'amazing'. The feel and the look is just perfect. This mod is probably one of my most favorite, since its the most tangible, right below to the gti flat bottom steering wheel mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Placed my order and my appointment is Thursday. I'm installing the full billet version and I'm having them install my euro cup holder while there at it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Placed my order and my appointment is Thursday. I'm installing the full billet version and I'm having them install my euro cup holder while there at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Installed my euro cup holder a week ago before I did the shift knob. If I wasn't so impatient, I would have done both at the same time and saved myself a ton of time and headache. Euro cup holder is a bit of a challenge to install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ben_innfab got the first VW/Audi fitment GSA knob and anodized it purple to match the build that him and @macxattack are working on! We love seeing all the custom finishes customers get done with their knobs.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go.


Yaaaaas~~~


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@lauryn_gregory_ with the GS1R red billet shift knob!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 is rocking the DSG knob and shift boot in his MK5 R32!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go.


You make it I'll buy it..... Ordered mine Sunday night while placing an order with ECS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Now available, our heaviest shift knob yet. The all new GSA shift knob is now offered in a VW / Audi fitment just like the rest of our GS series shift knobs. Choose from either standard aluminum or schwarz (black) anodized finish to compliment the interior of your car. These knobs are absolutely the best looking, best feeling parts on the market and we’re confident that once you get one of these in your hand you’ll realize that it’s simply better shifting you can feel.

Take a look below at a few images of the GSA shift knobs installed on various VAG vehicles. We’re looking forward to seeing your photos soon!



Installed in our 3.0l VR6 Corrado Project Car






Installed in our MK4 R32 demo car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

There are just a few days left to take advantage of our shift knob and shift boot combo sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A fellow forum member installed his GSB and shift boot recently!



Blaylock1988 said:


> I love mine! I also got your boot. It was pretty easy to swap over to the old trim piece with a normal officer stapler. It pairs very well with my Dieselgeek Sigma 6 shifter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------

